

Suit to soup: Indian MBAs serve as waiters in UK - khatarnaak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Suit-to-soup-Indian-MBAs-serve-as-waiters-in-UK/articleshow/6849227.cms

======
coderz
Is this really true?

